# Ditch Phantom



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

So who else is insane enough to actually go try to find a bird or two this saturday besides me and Bax*? How many of you are gonna give it a go?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm so excited to go out! I cant wait for one of those little land mines to explode at my feet!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I will be missing the pheasant opener for the first time since my mission.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I'll be heading out.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I will be going for sure. Where, that is another thing. :?:


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

me and my dogs will be out chasing them....


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I'll be out in the afternoon, gotta work the morning


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I have not missed a pheasant opener in my life. No reason to start missing it now. I will be out there have fun everyone.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Me and some old guy are going out and are going to hunt Fri and Sat, should be good if he can remember where to go.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> Me and some old guy are going out and are going to hunt Fri and Sat, should be good if he can remember where to go.


Wadda ya mean if *I* can remember where to go? This is your deal, I'm just bringing the dogs. I have no idea where to hunt in this state. As far as I'm concerned, I killed the last rooster in Utah twenty years ago.


----------



## iluvchukars (Oct 21, 2009)

Not me...ill let you guys get yer opeing day fix and pepper each other with shot out in that war zone of orange, gun shots and people screaming at their dogs that have been kenneled all summer.

I'll head out next week to a few places ive found with some birds while everyone else is at work during the week!!


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Ill be headed out with a field reserved. Me a friend and two dogs. Gettin it done!


----------



## uthunter (Oct 29, 2009)

900 Ac all to my self this weekend. Well i did invite a few friends. Hope the birds are still there.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i am unable to make it out this weekend due to some prior engagements which sucks as i have seen about 25 pheasants in the past 2 weeks but they should still be there next week i hope


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

One of my favorite hunts, but with maybe a dozen birds in the entire county, I'm having a hard time finding the desire.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

I'll be smiling for a camera that morning. Unfortunately not with any birds. My wife scheduled family pictures. I would complain and put up a fight if a trip to Kansas wasn't in my near future. I'm sure to get my pheasant fix then.

Shane


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

Question, the dwr eliminated the 8.00am start time for hunting ring necks, what now would you consider the start time to pull those triggers?


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

Should be a fun hunt. Hope to kill a few. Wife willing, I will be out at least 12 days of the hunt. Dogs are in shape and ready to go. Now if I can kill a bird or 24. By the way BROWN BAGGER it gets shooting light at around 07:45 so it is really not that much earlier. As soon as you can see if the bird is a Rooster or a Hen, ITS OPEN. By the way I am way excited!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah, technically it starts 1/2 hour before the official sunrise (found in the proc), but in my experience, you can't tell what you're shooting at until close to 8 anyway, so no big deal. I can't wait!


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

Let's see... So legal shooting starts at 7:30 or so...

I should be outta there with my 2 birds by 8:30 or so. I have pheasant haven waiting for me in the am.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Not tomorrow got to work on the old mans truck and then its date night, next week for sure though.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

:-|O|-: Looks like things took a turn for the better. I just wrangled 1.5 hours of good hunting time before I've got to be home. With any luck ol' Scoob will get me onto my first rooster of the year tomorrow morning.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

There's no way I'd miss it!! Looking forward to Pheasant for dinner tomorrow night.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Woo! Pheasant hunt starts in about 4 hours!!!!


----------

